# Royal Wedding.....



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fire proof overalls fully donned for the title, but what are you guys doing for the wedding.....

I'm picking up my MY11 in the morning and hopefully taking a long quiet running in drive :clap:

Dan


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Ignoring it as much as possible, And im also going to vote this thread be removed....

The only plus for me is the day off, apart from that I just dont give a toss about it.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm having an anti Royal Wedding BBQ !


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I've not been invited so will probably do something else, not sure what


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Ignoring it as much as possible


That was my point.... :chairshot



Marky_GTSt said:


> And im also going to vote this thread be removed....


aww really! 




Marky_GTSt said:


> The only plus for me is the day off, apart from that I just dont give a toss about it.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

As any other right thinking person who works for themselves will be doing - I'll be working!

What a load of guff. Within 12 months, he'll be following in Daddy's footsteps shagging some ugly ****bunny on the side, they'll (Wills and Kate) have 2 kids, ones Will's, one to some ginger headed army bloke, they'll split up and she'll become paranoid after shagging one dodgy Arab after another, a pregnancy scare, threats to the very core of the Royal Family, a nasty tunnel accident in France and Wills then gets to marry the ugly one who really was the love of his life.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I thought this was the only place to escape those two words!

Can I also vote for it to be removed LOL!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ill be doing some gardeneing. might pop into the street party for a burger too 

mook


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

DanR35 said:


> That was my point.... :chairshot


Then why the hell did you post here about it ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cos he's doing the sensible thing and going our for a drive!!! Roads will be loveley and quiet

mook


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I'll be taking advantage of the quiet roads, and giving my car a good run.
Hopefully everyone will be watching the telly. Will have to watch out for the street parties though


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I reckon you'll find most of the country is thinking the same way - no one cares about the wedding - they'll all be out for countryside walks.. in the car


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What do Dodi Al Fayed and Kate Middleton have in common?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Both had their fingers in diana's ring? Terrible man u CC.

Me, weekend at a beer festival, going down Friday. Hopefully clear roads. Its an 'ard life.  
Long Itchington Beer Festival - Long Itchington beer Festival - Beer Festival


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you mook! (plus I wanted to make an impact with my first post! :flame



Mookistar said:


> cos he's doing the sensible thing and going our for a drive!!! Roads will be loveley and quiet
> 
> mook


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> I thought this was the only place to escape those two words!
> 
> Can I also vote for it to be removed LOL!


:bawling:


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

*Golf competition.....*

Shows how many at the golf club are interested as tee time fully booked from 8.15 till 3pm!

Should be some good roads though........


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

there's a wedding this friday?? lol
I plan on driving around as much as possible with as much boost as possible


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I have a dinner and birthday party to go to just off Oxford Street. The traffic is going to be a nightmare!


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

well im going to watch it! now i feel really out of place............................


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> I have a dinner and birthday party to go to just off Oxford Street. The traffic is going to be a nightmare!


Jesus - I would start walking now!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Picking up my beloved R32 after work, servicing and an MOT!


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i'll be doing a Rain Dance from midnight on thursday as it was 'made' into another Bank Holiday that i have to pay staff to sit at home


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I am having an Echo scan on my heart on Friday. I would almost rather watch the wedding!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Andy W said:


> i'll be doing a Rain Dance from midnight on thursday as it was 'made' into another Bank Holiday that i have to pay staff to sit at home


hahahahahah. classic.

fortunately i will be out of the country. will be seeing if there is a track day on at the Autodromo Algarve to go have a play.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Andy W said:


> i'll be doing a Rain Dance from midnight on thursday as it was 'made' into another Bank Holiday that i have to pay staff to sit at home


Yes wasn't it nice of the Gov to ask/expect employers to pay for the day off. Hope no rain though, since that buggers up Golf, Driving, BBQ's etc


----------



## SKIDMO (Feb 9, 2009)

*royal wedding*



Marky_GTSt said:


> Ignoring it as much as possible, And im also going to vote this thread be removed....
> 
> The only plus for me is the day off, apart from that I just dont give a toss about it.


i m having a royal wedding lie in.....and no tv


----------

